# Harco Press Supplies, Problems with Platens



## LJVarlet (May 9, 2008)

Hey everyone,
I have a 6 color Harco Manual Printing press and I have run into a problem. My Press only has one "arm" (the part of the press that is attached to the shirt platen). I am using a 18"x18" platen because I am doing large prints. However, I want to print women's sizes too, and the smallest size shirt that fits on my platen is a Mens Medium. I have a smaller board and considered switching back and forth between the two. However I am worried about stripping the wood in my boards if i do this too often. Does anyone have any suggestions as to how I could switch between the two boards quickly without damaging the wood?
OR does anyone know where I can buy another arm for my press? It is pretty old and There is no serial number on it and no model number either.
Thanks in advance!


----------



## ftnclothing (Dec 16, 2007)

Make your own pallet


----------



## macmiller (Jul 23, 2007)

go to a hardware store for what i think are called tee-nuts, they are threaded and have little spikes that will hold in the wood. then find bolts that fit those to bolt it together.


----------



## amp267 (Oct 11, 2006)

Hey everyone, My Press only has one "arm" 

you can also call graphic parts international and spend an arm and a leg for just an arm. j/k i agree make one yourself, alot cheaper


----------



## ftnclothing (Dec 16, 2007)

i just got a harco press. does anyone know where to get extra stations? mine only has 2. but it looks like i can add 2 more


----------



## LJVarlet (May 9, 2008)

ftnclothing said:


> i just got a harco press. does anyone know where to get extra stations? mine only has 2. but it looks like i can add 2 more


im actually asking the exact same thing as you. The problem is not the platen, but the fact that i only have one station.


----------



## amp267 (Oct 11, 2006)

Manufacturer - GPI: Screen Printing Replacement Parts

not sure if they have what you need, but they can probabbly make it


----------



## ftnclothing (Dec 16, 2007)

found the HARCO site

welcome

Brown MFG owns Harco


----------



## kylerogers (Jul 30, 2008)

They sell extra sets of the side rails. I don't know if the current ones fit the really old models.

I just got a Pony Express Printer, with two stations, but it is upgradable to 4. I'm guessing.

Those tee-nuts may be your best bet.


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

Call Brown and see if they carry the extra stations. Wondering if anyone knows where the model number for the press is located? I have an old Harco 4 color single station as well.


----------



## cindicam (Jan 3, 2013)

I baught a used Harco 6/6 press and the alignment is off on every single station. Doe anyone know how i can remedy my problem have an order to get out and not sure how to solve this problem? Called Browns and all they want to so is sell me things. Tried to get a manual and just that alone is $30 and it is a download (found that to be ridiculous) I understand all hte registration things and how to set screen, but i cannot even get to that point with the whole machine being out of alignment. Found a great article given to me by another member here, but it is for another machine and doesn't wuite work for mine. Any help with this would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## DigitalSuicide (Aug 28, 2006)

im doing the same as your with a 4/6 color, BROWN is no help with the old press, i offered to pay the guy while in town at the trade show..... still no help


----------



## cindicam (Jan 3, 2013)

Hoping Simone in this forum can help. Brown was only concerned about selling me new equipment. I won't buy anything from a company with poor customer service. Buying.g all new shocks for it but getting them from our RV dealer. Please. Let me know if u make any progress and u will do the same. I will put a link on gets in a bit that I was given maybe it will help u maybe it won't 

Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## GoodInk (Sep 1, 2010)

I have a harco 4/4. I bought it used from a local company and aligned it from what was a disaster. It's tedious and takes time but it has to be done. 

I started with one screen head and lowered it so it was level in everyway, then matched the platen to it. I then leveled across platen to platen and made each one level. Then dropped the screen heads and leveled them. The pain is getting each screen head to be level on all plattens and vise versa. 

Like I said, tedious.


----------

